# (SC) Senior Citizen Do you have the heart to take him?



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw an ad on Craigslist for a 15 y/o Golden/lab Mix. Some members of the family want to put him down and others want to see him saved. Apparently he is still mobile, can get up and walk and play and wags his tail all day.

Am hoping to go see him tomorrow and get pictures.

Any interest?

(have suggested local rescues as well)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I hope you can save him. Just because he is older doesnt deserve to die because of it. Wouldnt want to be around those people when I get old.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of subhumans want to kill their dog because they have the good fortune that he's living a long life? Grrrrrr!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I could get him, but not keep him. So at least if I can get him out of harms way I want someone who will let him retire in peace.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, I hope those people never get old. Their kids might want to kill them, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you Ace, I hope you do get him.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Wish this person would get back to me, going tot ry calling again I tried calling this morning before I left for downtown but have not head back


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

WAHOO!! He just called. Was worrie dno one would call because the dog is so old.

Okay the dog is used to being inside/outside he does both. The guy says that he doesn't think he's in pain but will not commit to whether he is mobile or not.

I'll be headed over immediately after my class at 8:30.

And worst case we sleep on the patio tonight at a friends house hehe. Oh the adventure!

My argument for dad was "Do you just want me to put you to sleep when you start falling apart? Cause you know you kinda already have!" and he goes, "Yes! I am on the Smith and Weston retirement plan!" *eye roll*

We're going to take care of this guy I'll assess see how mobile he really is and contact rescues.

But if there is anyone who would like him, or would consider being a more long term foster please contact!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing this old guy! Please let us know when you get him.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

sores on back leg







bump on lip










You can't tell me that he doesn't look fantastic for 15-17

It's been 2 years since he's been to the vet so that might be first on the list tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks beautiful. Bless you for taking him in. I pray that he lives alot more time but at least he will be loved by you and Moxie.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Bless you for taking him in, he does look wonderful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweety, thanks for taking him in!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We're still connecting with people to give him a permanent place to retire he doesn't mind car rides, Mom doesn't like the hair.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

You are such a sweetheart. God love you for helping this old guy out. Look at that face. I don't know how anyone could put an older dog down "just because."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do a Google search for Senior specific Dog Rescues.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice. Because of the heat he is hanging with the son and his mom it's too hot for him to be outside in our yard all the time. 

He really is a sweet old man who has been nothing but a good companion.

The stories about this dog are great and I love to hear them.

In his youth he was hit by a dodge ram, the son (owner) rushed him into the vet and ran in screaming his dog was in the back of his car and hit. When people came to assist, Rebel was no longer in the back of the car but running around the parking lot with a bloody leg!

I just think what a character. I could sit with him all day imagining him telling me stories of the adventures he went on!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you for getting this senior dog. He looks great! Tell your mom thanks for putting up with the hair. Hopefully you'll find a place for him to live out his years soon. Some people, I can't believe them


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Hey AW, I will post him on the LRF if you would like. Please PM and let me know as I might forget to check back immediately. Bless you for caring about this guy. He looks great. 

I will not say where I hope his owners go..............but i hope they do.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm shocked and saddened for this old guy. His family, and I use that term lightly, should be treated the same when their times come....Bless you, your family, and Moxie for taking him in. I hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My mother's reason for the hair have merit, this needs to be a no hair house for my brother's illness, and we 100% understand and support that.

I want to thank everyone who has contacted and passed this on feel free to cross post and if you need my contact information just let me know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

So is Rebel able to stay inside the house with your brother's Illness?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No he needs to stay outside and it very hot so he's staying with the son for now but I will be heading out to visit and check up on him.

Once we find rescue I'll be taking him and sleeping on the screened in porch with him until transport can be arranged.

What I have done is bought him time essentially. 

And hope to have rescue arranged by Monday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

So he is out of shelter and staying with what son?

I'm a little confused.

So you have a rescues that is going to take him?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if Rebel knows what's going on and if he's sad. What a sweet ole' soul he is! He makes me tear up. How can someone do that to a member of the family? Just let him go?????

I'm a little confused as well. But, that doesn't take much lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces

I see another dog in the picture with Rebel.

Do these people have another dog?

Is Rebel posted on Lab Forum?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What AW said below!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Karen there is a situation in the house he lives in I would comment in via PM, they are doing the right thing by Rebel and finding him a new home rather than euthing him and that is all that matters to me, if I can help with the other situation there I will, and that is looking likely as well.

To clarify.

Rebel is with the son's mother, the mother thinks he needs to be euth'd the son wants to see his buddy saved. Yes there are 2 other dogs in the house. Rebel has good days and bad days as older dogs do, when we visited he was perky and up beat and moving, panting a bit yes, but definitely with it. His tail wagged when I scratched him and his favorite part to be scratched is just under his front left arm, he loves it so much that he will move a paw and lay down. From what I can tell the kids moved out and left dogs with their mother who is a bit overwhelmed.

So I hope that clarifies.

I am waiting for a response from a rescue in new york, but until we have confirmation that we can get him there please keep passing the news along.

I am also going to contact a woman in NC that my parents know who does rescue.

I proposed creating a kennel in the courtyard where I would create a covered pen with shade where mom would let me have 1 rescue dog at a time to find a home. mom said she'll think about it which is shocking. The back courtyard would be perfect just need shelter for shade so no one gets over heated. Dad is drawing plans.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

thanks for explaining.

You are wonderful!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We may have a foster right across the street from me she's a wonderful person who I train for in exhange for "housing" Rebel, I will train her dogs until I leave in Dec and house sit for her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Bless you for caring about this old man. You have earned your golden angel wings!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

She was so funny I said it's funny you're back I was going to call and offer this trade, a spot in your nice cool garage for a dog that can't get up the stairs in exchange for training and sitting and I explained what the family felt and she goes, "yes, I am saying yes right now, I would love it." And Dad goes whoa whoa whoa this dog can't get up the stairs! (although it was mean) I pointed out that he couldn't either, and suggested that we put him down as well! outnumbered by women there was a general consensus that it was a good idea 

I have the best friends down here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

The lady across the street sounds like a good option for Rebel.
Keep us posted.
Did the rescue in NY ever give an answer?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Have not heard yet have another rescue lead, Wild Heir, apparently they have a senior citizen program. So met someone today who works for them and told her to pass my info along. My parents also know someone in NC that I haven't contacted yet. But will tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Suzanne is wonderful. She is the woman who took GB in for me. She and Lil are great and are both in SC. I hope this works out for everyone....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AcesWild*

AcesWild

Please contact the person you mentioned in NC and also you should contact Suzanne at Wild Heir, too. If Kimm says they're wonderful, they are!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Suzanne is wonderful. She is the woman who took GB in for me. She and Lil are great and are both in SC. I hope this works out for everyone....


I did call but I don't think the message worked so well (it was really crackley ad I don't know if it was me or them) So I'll call again today and fill out one of the forms. I don't know what time I'm picking him up today I haven't heard back. (but it's only 9 am so it's still really early.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Let us know when you get through to Suzanne.:wave:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Picking him up tonight


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

ACES:

DO you mean that Suzanne is picking him up tonight, or are you picking Rebel up?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am picking up I have no idea who suzanne is they have never contacted me, as I've said.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Suzanne was the founder of Wild Heir. For some reason when I read your post I thought they had contacted you. My apologies.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No I tried calling them but it didn't go through, or the phone was crackly I don't know which side the issue was, will try again tomorrow, if someone knows her contact directly I would love it because they're the one I am contacting next. I do know someone who works there and gave them my info but still haven't heard. I figured it was the weekend so wouldn't hear back until Monday at the earliest.

Rebel is chilling with his foster siblings, 2 JRTs who at first were not to happy to see another dog so they barked and his response was to throw back his head and gave a good "woo woo woo" then walked away as if to say, "I'm bigger than you half pints!" They all settled nicely I am going to call in an hour and possibly sleep on her couch with him tonight. We'll get up early to walk the canines. I'll go to class, the 2 JRTs will go to day care so he gets the place to himself.

I am almost crying because all I see is him wandering around having trouble seeing and not knowing where he is. So sad that his family just let him go. 

We are hoping that a nail clipping and some glucosimine will perk him right up! His nails seem long and painful he has a few little sores on his legs and tail and one lump (smaller than a golf ball) on his back.

Thanks so much everyone for all the advice and contacts I know we're going to find a great place for this old man to chill for the rest of his days!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rebel*

You are such an angel for taking such good care of Rebel.
The glucosamine might help him and clipping his nails surely will.
Did you go sleep there last night?

Let us know if you hear anything from Wild Heir.
If you don't hear today, if you can try calling again that would be a good idea.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I did not he seemed to settle right in and go to sleep about 15 minutes after I left. She said that he did bark and whine but eventually settled. going to walk all the canines (4 of them) in about 20 minutes. Then the little ones go to day care and we'll probably chill on the back porch for awhile, until I have to go to class.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

Anymore news on how this sweetie is doing?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We went to the vet today!

Oh boy it was expensive but he is worth it! Meds for his left eye, there is an ulcer. He got his nails cut which let me tell you made him walk so much easier! I almost started crying when he RAN up the stairs to the house because it was raining! 
He still has two lumps that will be expensive to check out, so I don't know what to do about them. There is the one on his back (near the base of his tail) and one near his anus but pooping doesn't seem to hurt him. The one on his lip is no issue the vet said she was tempted to just "pluck it off". They muzzled him while doing his nails (I asked because I did not know how he was going to react and didn't want anyone bit!) He was a perfect gentleman and after she showed me the tihng on his bum (near his anus) he walked away and looked at us like "hey! knock it offffff"

*HE IS HEARTWORM NEGATIVE!!!

*aaaah that was the best news. 2 years no heartworm and negative, they gave him a capstar for fleas I couldn't find and will be giving him some front line tomorrow.

So...I think that was it...the eye did not look good, but the meds should help. And yes he can see!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

Is the lady across the street fostering him?

Do you mean he isn't blind then?

*You are an ANGEL for sure and I am sure that this sweet old boy LOVES you for it. So Glad he got his nails cut and he is HW negative!!*


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup the lady across the street is fostering him. He is not blind! Selective hearing yes! issues in the dark yes! Blind...NO!

He might have a good scratch on his cornea after this though.

I am doing his eye meds twice a day it makes her nervous and she's glad she can call whenever one of her dogs needs something done. It makes her nervous....

Today it was so funny I was like 16 year old dog...pssh don't need a leash whatever!
And so we're walking and it was before his nails were cut so I just wanted him to pee stretch his legs a bit. Well he peed then moxie and I walked abit and he followed, when we turned the corner in front of my parents house he took off (as fast as he could granted, which wasn't very fast!) He kept turning to look at me to see if Moxie and I were going to chase him! People were laughing at me because I was like c'mon time to go home and he would just throw his head the other way and keep walking! 

So we went around the block.

He as good and tired for the vet after that and did not put up any fuss. He whined a bit with the nail trim but other than that was a real trooper!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rebel*

So glad Rebel isn't blind and it sounds like he needs a leash. He just might take off on you now that he feels better with his nails cut.
Thank the lady across the street for taking him in and THANK YOU to you for caring for him, taking him for walks.to the vet, giving him eyedrops!

Did you call Suzanne at Wild Heir, again?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I did call but have not heard, I don't know whether to fill out the form or not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces

Not sure what form you're talking about but I don't think it would do any harm in filling it out.

Email me and explain what you mean

[email protected]


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help Karen! I hope to hear from them soon!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You will more than likely have to fill out a form. It is there way of protecting themself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

ACES

Have you heard anything yet?
You sent in the form right?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Sent the form still no response. He was up and moving today he is so mobile I can't believe it!!! He lets you know that he wants to keep walking. He goes slow but he doesn't want to stop and he tries to "run" away to keep the walks longer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

Thank you from Rebel for all those long walks!! That will keep him young.
Hopefully you will hear something today or tomorrow from Suzanne at Wild Heir.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad that he's doing well. Thank you again for taking him and working on finding him a forever home.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I have not seen him yet today but I haven't heard any problems so I imagine he is still well onto the road to recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No news*

Now news is good news!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If I had the money, I would quit working and build a retirement center for Goldens, and sick Goldens that needed care their owners could not afford.

I could think of nothing better to do with the money.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly. It's worth it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

If I had lots of money I would definitely be in rescue, especially for the handicapped and senior dogs.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think senior dogs are where my heart is at. Rebel melts it every time I see him.


----------

